# Chevy Volt... Is it ok to use?



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I saw a chevy volt the other day and I looked thru the back window and saw the car has 4 bucket seats in it.

The back seat is not "bench" style, there's a gap between them like the front bucket seats have

Is Uber/Lyft allowing these for use?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I saw a chevy volt the other day and I looked thru the back window and saw the car has 4 bucket seats in it.
> 
> The back seat is not "bench" style, there's a gap between them like the front bucket seats have
> 
> Is Uber/Lyft allowing these for use?


The 2016+ models have five seatbelts so, although cramped in the back, they should be allowed. 2015 and older, having only four seatbelts, will not qualify.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

The entire car is a lie. Chevrolet claims it's an electric car with a backup gasoline generator. However the engineers hooked up the gasoline engine to the wheels just like a Prius.

And just like that class of vehicle, there is no heat in the winter, and the air conditioning sucks. Unless you want to drive on gasoline 100% of the time. In which case just purchase a normal gasoline vehicle!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> The entire car is a lie. Chevrolet claims it's an electric car with a backup gasoline generator. However the engineers hooked up the gasoline engine to the wheels just like a Prius.


It's more like a plugin hybrid, in my opinion.



> And just like that class of vehicle, there is no heat in the winter, and the air conditioning sucks. < . . . >


Is that your personal experience? Anyway, the Volt does have heat but both the heat and air conditioning run off the battery. Yeah, not a good car for winters in Alaska or driving on a cloudless day at noon with 100+ degrees temp.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I saw a chevy volt the other day and I looked thru the back window and saw the car has 4 bucket seats in it.
> 
> The back seat is not "bench" style, there's a gap between them like the front bucket seats have
> 
> Is Uber/Lyft allowing these for use?


Must have 5 seats.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

These are the two styles I have seen... The bottom one definitely has 3 belts, but looks really uncomfortable


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> These are the two styles I have seen... The bottom one definitely has 3 belts, but looks really uncomfortable


The NEWER models have 4 passenger placement.
If engine dies ?
Yank out and replace with 1 cylinder 10 kW. Honda generator . . .


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hugo said:


> It's more like a plugin hybrid, in my opinion.


Agreed, not a true electric car.


Hugo said:


> Is that your personal experience? Anyway, the Volt does have heat but both the heat and air conditioning run off the battery. Yeah, not a good car for winters in Alaska or driving on a cloudless day at noon with 100+ degrees temp.


I worked as an automotive electrical engineer for about 10 years. And I've taken Fire Department vehicle extrication classes on hybrid vehicles.
I prefer Turbo vehicles over hybrids. I still haven't seen any recycling plan for hybrids when they get junked. There were some battery fires on certain models parked overnight. Long term ownership is difficult with the impending battery replacement cost. Heating & Air Con are never as good as a gasoline vehicle, or it forces the vehicle to run on gasoline all the time.
Close friend with a Prius always packs exta blankets for their young children up here in Michigan. It never heats up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> These are the two styles I have seen... The bottom one definitely has 3 belts, but looks really uncomfortable


Does the center passsanger put their legs in the cup holder? Or add some ice and treat enlarged testicals?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Haha... Maybe!

I like the look of the buckets and center console that runs front to back, but it definitely takes away passenger room

The one I saw had a center console in the front only, the back just had a gap between the seats


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Does the center passsanger put their legs in the cup holder? Or add some ice and treat enlarged testicals?


The legs, if they are skinny with feet amputated, go into the cup holders. Otherwise, the passenger does the same as with any rear drive car with a massive driveshaft hump.


----------



## Diamond_Vision (Nov 8, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Agreed, not a true electric car.
> 
> I worked as an automotive electrical engineer for about 10 years. And I've taken Fire Department vehicle extrication classes on hybrid vehicles.
> I prefer Turbo vehicles over hybrids. I still haven't seen any recycling plan for hybrids when they get junked. There were some battery fires on certain models parked overnight. Long term ownership is difficult with the impending battery replacement cost. Heating & Air Con are never as good as a gasoline vehicle, or it forces the vehicle to run on gasoline all the time.
> Close friend with a Prius always packs exta blankets for their young children up here in Michigan. It never heats up.


I have a Prius in Minnesota and it throws out plenty of heat!! We get colder here than Michigan. Summer it blows cold air just fine (a/c) Great vehicle...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Diamond_Vision said:


> I have a Prius in Minnesota and it throws out plenty of heat!! We get colder here than Michigan. Summer it blows cold air just fine (a/c) Great vehicle...


At 195k, my gen 2 Prius never disappoints when it comes to air conditioning during Florida heat. Still I average 48 MOG while driving always above speed limits.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Diamond_Vision said:


> I have a Prius in Minnesota and it throws out plenty of heat!! We get colder here than Michigan. Summer it blows cold air just fine (a/c) Great vehicle...


Just vent the battery heat into the car,should bake then.

We used to hook up old style submarine batteries in tandem for nav aids offshore,run off of solar panels.
Had to vent the hydrogen gas on those. Could cause a nice explosion.
( could see the bubbles rising up the clear case vertical batteries)
E.V. batteries don't produce gasses,just heat.

The last few offshore supply vessels I've built ,had diesel to electric motors.one had Rolls Royce electric drive.
No shafts ,just massive cables run to the motors.
Drop down bow thrusters,that spin 360 degrees.

Harvey gulf is running huge vessels off of CNG gas.

Trains have been diesel electric forever.

Only a matter of time for cars.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

i thoughtt the vertical massive shaft thruster thingy is wut powered the vessel if ya nomsayin


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

14gIV said:


> i thoughtt the vertical massive shaft thruster thingy is wut powered the vessel if ya nomsayin


Diesel/electric


----------

